# DYI Kayak Live well



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

After last seasons Live Lining adventures at the Bay Bridge i came to several conclusions.

1. Dragging a bait bucket sucks
2. Yanking a loaded bait bucket over the side of the boat could possibly lead to a turtle if you are not paying attention.
3. I don't want to turtle in between concrete pylons with heavy current and boat traffic.

So i decide to build a live well this season to avoid the above issues.

I wanted to build a live well that covered the below needs.
1. I needed at least a 3 gallon capacity for larger baits.
2. It had to fit between the back seat and my crate on my trident 15.
3. It has to be a complete package and easily removable. I want to be able to pull the whole package out of the kayak and place it in another Kayak if needed. This means the pump, power and drainage is all one package. Basically all i will have to do is unclip the tie downs from the kayak grab the bucket handle and pull it out. 
4. It has to run at least 8hrs on a single charge.

*full Parts List*
5 Gallon Bucket
White Gamma Seal
3ft 3/4" ID tubing
3ft 1" ID tubing
3/4" Threaded Marelon Mushroom Head
Rule 360gph 12V Bilge Pump
Two-Conductor Flat Wire Connector
ATTWOOD Adjustable Spray Aerator Head
Otter Box 3250 Case
Universal 6V 12AH Battery
Automotive Fuse Holder

*Misc Items*
Zip Ties
Goop
Spacer
Crimps
Para Cord










































I decided to go with the ole 5 gallon bucket approach. The size is perfect and will fit in between my seat and crate. It will also allow me to get 3 gallons of circulating water when completed. The Gamma Seal lid is great. It allows you to quickly open and close the bucket.

I'm using a 360GPH bilge pump running off a 6V 12mah battery to power the unit. Similar setups have yielded 30 plus run hrs on a single charge so a day at the bridge or multi day trip should be a breeze.

I have a dry box that will attach to the front of the 5 gallon bucket holding the battery and fuse assembly. The spray head is adjustable and should allow me to vary the flow rate and keep most baits alive. The bilge pump will hang over one side of the kayak and the out flow tube over the other keeping my tank well free of excess water and spot [email protected] 

Here is a quick test video of the completed unit.
Live well Video

I have test fitted it to the Kayak and all looks well. Now i need to fill it with bait and see how lively they stay. :beer:


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

looks really good! let us know how the field tests go. thanks for the post!


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice job!


----------

